# To clip or not to clip



## shawn arnold (Nov 9, 2009)

I have a breeding pair of Oriental Rollers I bought last month. They laid eggs8 days after I got them, both eggs were no good. now they are on eggs again and they dont seem to be good as well. Both are 08 birds. What I was wondering was do I have to trim their tail feathers? I once read that fantails are rimed for mating as well as Jacobins. This is my first pair of Orientals so I dont know that much about them. So if anyone can help me out that would be great. Thank you. Shawn


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Hi Shawn,

You shouldn't have to trim the vents of rollers. Usually that is done with birds that have excessive tail feathers or heavy plumage around the vent. Have you seen them mating? Are you sure they are a cock and hen? Sometimes two hens will act like a pair. And how old are they? If they are 2010 birds, they may just not be old enough, even though the hen is laying eggs.

Margaret


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I'm sorry, you did say they were '08 birds. That isn't the problem then. Do you know if they have raised young before?

M.


----------



## shawn arnold (Nov 9, 2009)

I bought them out of ohio. And they were advetized as a mater pair. I have bseen them mating. And they only lay 2 eggs so I have a cock and a hen. I'll check the eggs again in a few days. I was just wondering if their tail feathers were too long for them to mate. We missed you at the meeting last week. I took 4 of my birds And one of them was the black Oriental that was shown on the metro web site. The next one was mine as well. Shawn


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sometimes you will only get two eggs even with two hens.


----------



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

Shawn it could be a couple of things. You might try trimming the vents as I have Pouters and have trimmed their vents and that is all it took. If they are just laying their first eggs of the year occasionaly they wont be fertile. Don't give up. Joe


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

I raise Indian Fantails and I never trimmed their vents. I had problems initially when they were young after which I have got many gorgeous babies from them without trimming.
Recommend to check their sexes as it might be both hens......happens sometimes.


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

Feel free to trim their vents...its not going to harm the birds. Also candle the eggs about 5-7 days after the 2nd egg is layed. Also give the birds some time to settle down and adjust to their new house and provide a lot of grit and oyster shells.


----------

